# TR RACING Urgent



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where they have gone? A friends car has gone pop and i have convinced him to have a high power rebuild. None of the old numbers work and when i popped over to Harlow it was all locked up and quiet...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Take it to RK


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mook said:


> Take it to RK


x2:wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Loaded answers but first time on forum in ages. Dean, dont sell, or maybe do but back to me?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

If someone comes up with the money mate, i'll sell it, but i really dont want to sell really. I needed the money to move, but it'd only make up a fraction of what i'd need to move now, so i'm pretty happy to keep it TBH

Hope your cool though mate. What you driving now then?


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

What's wrong with TR racing iam sure there just as good as RK tuning if not better.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Does anyone know where they have gone? A friends car has gone pop and i have convinced him to have a high power rebuild. None of the old numbers work and when i popped over to Harlow it was all locked up and quiet...


We have 3 new motors on the shelf IE 2...2.8 billet motors...and ....1......2.6. If you want the car back in less than 3weeks, all done, mapped, the lot, give us a shout you won't be disappointed.

regards mark


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I want to know whats wrong with TR? You used to be so massively over supportive, even after Rob


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with TR RACING but as I'm not around much at this moment in time I can't say I know why they aren't answering etc. In regards to their work though I know many happy customers indeed.

Please lets not start this as another tuner against tuner thread thank you.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

mate stick with tr racing


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Want to but cant get hold of them. Its like they have stopped trading.

Dean J: one more baby, one new house, one new job = bumming around in an Aristo VVTI Twin Turbo until the commission starts flowing. Came close to a V10 but missus was made redundant and gave up working to go back to school.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

TR racing have moved premises. ill PM you the number you need.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Or the address would be great so i can pop down and see Harry and Just to discuss. Cheers


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Harry has left afaik?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I didnt know you had kids man! And you make em slum it in an Aristo??? 

Joking mate. What was the V10? If you go diesel, get a 535d and remap the thing! I'll be remapping mine the turn of the year. Bloody things rapid with a map though

Glad to hear from you again though mate. Hope all is good for you.

If you want another kid, i got one gonna be going up for sale soon, the little s**t! Im having arguments with a 20 month old boy!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Another one for RK Tuning! 
If u have any doubts on Rons ability, just go and check out the RK tuning race car builds!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

personally i would go for MGT or RK. 


MGT Racing have engines in stock already built to a high spec. They also have there own dino so all work is done at there premises rather than the car going through different people. 


Im more than happy with the work they have done for me (new forged engine) and so are everyone else that has had work done by them.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

if you email or pm oz from harlow jap auto,s , he will have there number
they are in Mordan essex


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep, TR Racing have move...
Seriously need to update their webpage. lol


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

im another MGT vote lad.

mine has been spot on since the build, with no added surprises to the bill


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

AlexH said:


> im another MGT vote lad.
> 
> mine has been spot on since the build, with no added surprises to the bill




And how long did it take them from start to finish mate?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

It took them 10 days exactly, that was a new special bottom end, installed, mapped, motd and all cleaned. Mark even collected me from the airport when I went to collect it.
Great service and mark still called to make sure all is ok and for a chatt

I won't take my car to anyone else now.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

AlexH said:


> It took them 10 days exactly, that was a new special bottom end, installed, mapped, motd and all cleaned. Mark even collected me from the airport when I went to collect it.
> Great service and mark still called to make sure all is ok and for a chatt
> 
> I won't take my car to anyone else now.




Says it all really! I know too many people who have taken there car else where and wait months to get it back, then they have issues with say mapping and then get caught in the loop of 'X' person mapped it and thats nothing to do with us when it dont make the figures promised, you are stuck trying to work out if its the mapper or the engine builder at fault. 

For me its simple.... get the engine built and mapped by the same company. If there is a issue then you simply tell them to sort it out ! 

Hence i took my car to MGT Racing. I dropped it off and said i want xxx amount of power, they phone me and say its done and i go and pay. Simple really.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Mook said:


> Harry has left afaik?


Really thats a shame. Think they are now in Great dunmow.


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

GTRSTILL said:


> Does anyone know where they have gone? A friends car has gone pop and i have convinced him to have a high power rebuild. None of the old numbers work and when i popped over to Harlow it was all locked up and quiet...




TR racing have moved to brand new and bigger premises. 
I got a service done on my 33 there last week.
Very impressive set up down there i must say, some impressive big power motors aswell .


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

As above ^^^^ moved to bigger better premises. Very impressive set up indeed 
If u still cant get hold of them pm me an i'll find a contact number for u.:wavey:


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone just to clarify, 

We have now moved from harlow to brand new and bigger premises.

Been overrun with work and the moving of premises so have not been on the forum as much as we would like to, we will be renewing our traders account so you can be updated with the latest TRracing projects and Racing news .

All new website will be up and running in the next week or so , our contact number is 01371 878912

Regards TR Racing


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Good to hear guys :smokin:



TR Racing said:


> Hi everyone just to clarify,
> 
> We have now moved from harlow to brand new and bigger premises.
> 
> ...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is Harry still at TR Racing?


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Harry has left TR due top personal circumstances.

Currently the TR racing team comprises of Justin, Ozz, Jason and Richard.

Regards-Team TR


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Harry. 

Many thanks for sorting the rainbow R33 last week, BTW.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi all,

As the boys have said, i have left TR now due to personal health issues.

I will be continueing my support with TR in anyway i can so if you see me down the unit dont be shocked! lol

I will also remain on the board and not be disappering into the woodwork, and will continue to help/offer advice and assistance to members.

Roll on 2011 and to TR Racing and GTROC going from strength to strength. :thumbsup: 

Cheers
Harry


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

I LOVE TR RACING


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*Good luck*

Hi guys,


all the best in the new premises - looks fantastic tbh 
Will come by and bring you a surprise.

May all your plans and goals come true - if I can help in any way you know how to hunt me down.


Harry - same to you - all the best and lots of health, keep strong and if you need to escape for a quick weekend and reset - you are always welcome - its only a short flight.

:wavey:

Regards


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

bigkev said:


> I LOVE TR RACING


Me to :chuckle: lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

epic new work shop

i feel sorry for whoever had to move the car's from the old unit to the new one...


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

The new workshop is slightly larger than the old one isnt it ;-)


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I hope you guys make work.
thanks
andy


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Was down @ TR's new place a few weeks ago to collect my gtr, a few non replied calls & texts later (to Harry---hope alls well dude?) & all was well, managed to get hold of a very busy Justin
got a bit worried like you would when your baby is in safe hands & no reply back from your main contact number but all turned out well  - can't imagine how much hard work these guys have been through moving all their gear/customers cars, engines/parts etc etc but the new premises look good :smokin:
:wavey:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry about your health Harry,i hope all is ok,all the best mate.

I will see the TR boys in the new year, Si :thumbsup:


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

New premises looks good already.

Are the Dutch neigbours a pain in the ass already or not :chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*tr racing*

my cars all but done at tr racing.justin,, richard, ozz,and jason have really really looked after me.got me out of a big hole that another machanic had put me in with my car,but justin and richard wouldnt give up on all the problems theyve come across on it,and solved every one.its made 670bhp and im over the moon with that.i cant tell you how happy i am with these guys there.i did have my doubts if im honest if we"d ever get there but im realy glad to be proved wrong.thankyou you guys for all your hard work on my car lads.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Roll on next year Our Orange car will be out I can't wait.

I am so Proud of you Justin mate:bowdown1: We will have a great family Christmas and my boys will beat you at FIFA again:chuckle:

Also Big thank you to Ozz Jason and Richard for all there help Top men:bowdown1:

See you soon guys.

Mick.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

so is it Gt Dunmow or Maldon?? 

Its handy having another tuner in Essex


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> so is it Gt Dunmow or Maldon??
> 
> Its handy having another tuner in Essex


We are in Gt dunmow


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just under the Stanstead flightpath, then.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Its further still from me but Im still giving TR my business. Top Guys.

Harry - sorry to hear the news. The coffees just wont be the same..



..thank God


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to hear all is well at TR as I've been out of it this week, I will get up for a nose at some point in the future. I agree it must have been a real hardship moving those cars 

Also sorry to hear about your health Harry, hope your okay & that things get well again for you soon :thumbsup:


----------

